# I would like to know on how to connect to someones iphone or ipod with veency



## jrdngreenberg3 (Dec 25, 2011)

I am having some trouble on finding different people's ip addresses to see who has their 5900 port open. But the big problem that I am having is that I do not know how many people use veency. And that is where I get stumped! Like I would need to know and find out their ip, but how do I do that? I have used a port scanner on my laptop, but most of the 5900 ports are all closed up, or not they are not open on port 5900 at all. So why is it like that for? Can you help me out here? Because I am always tired of using Veency to remote into my own iphone and ipod. But now, I would like to find out who's iphone or ipod has Veency installed on it, and who also has their port 5900 open. Now that can be very hard to find. So can you help me out here?


And now, also I mostly use remote desktop on my windows 7 laptop. and I try ro scan for open ports on 3389, but most of these ports are mostly closed, but alive in the port scanner. They come up as a blue dot in angry ip scanner. So please try and help me out to see on who has Veency installed, and let me know on who has their port 5900 open as well. Because this is very important to me. So please get back to me asap on this. I would like a response from you whenever you come around. And please, hear me out, whoever tries to read my thread here, Do NOT close it! Because that will really make me upset and mad.:angry: You have been warned. And this has happened a lot of times on me as well! So please get back to me like asap. So thank you very much.  :sad: 



PS- I need a lot of help finding different people who have veency installed on their iphone's and ipod touches. Please help me out here. Once again, thank you very much!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Your port scanning and request for help "to see on who has Veency installed" and "who has their port 5900 open" reads like your intention is to illegally access devices without their owner's knowledge or permission. TSF has Rules in place that forbids us from helping with that.



> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


/locked


----------

